# Speaker reconing in Edmonton?



## Crowquill (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone know a good place to get a speaker reconed in Edmonton?


----------



## Crowquill (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone????


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

It's very hard these days to find someone to recone guitar speakers, for a very simple reason. Re-coning is typically a $100 job. For that money you can get a good Eminence or Weber NEW speaker!

The other problem is getting rebuild kits! The manufacturer of your speaker may be a parking lot today, so you can't get cones and voice coils.

So a speaker re-coner would go broke! If your speaker is a vintage, expensive Celestion or something that's worth the money you might try Santon Audio in Markham, Ontario. They have a store on Ebay and have been re-coning for years.

This must be the 4 zillionth time this question has been asked in these forums over the years and I'm afraid I have only the same answer: I'm not saying you won't find anybody but I'm sure glad it's you looking and not me!

WB


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Western Speaker Works, Doug Scarrow, Saskatoon.


----------

